# Bring me a Moto Ti-Raid



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

I want a Fat Tire Road Bike based around something like this IF.









Full Ti with the Fork painted to match the color of the lettering.

Shoot the pics with a ton of bar drop and FAT ASS TIRES but design it around 1 inch of drop.

All components should be black and set up as a 1 X just like the one above. Use one bar end shifter. Silver rims and spokes. A SS version would be kick ass but maybe best accomplished with a BB or rear hub change aftermarket.

A much cheaper Alum version maybe a better option and you can call it Moto Madness.


----------

